# Stirred Water Guide Service



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Just received a Business card from a new guide in the Baffin Bay area. His name is Capt. Scott Nixon. He fishes the ULM and is working to promote a Christian based type of service "_*Stirred Water Guide Service*_". 512-694-6300

Pods


----------

